# What's your 5 favourite Mac lipsticks that you can't live without ?



## naayla2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

For me it's : - Mehr  - Ruby woo  - Pink plaid  - Velvet teddy  - Girl about town


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2014)

- Musky Amethyst - Ruby Woo - Deeply Adored - Hot Chocolate - Feel my Pulse  But many others in fact I just picked up those 5 ones because I really love them. I love all my MAC lippies


----------



## issy (Aug 24, 2014)

KInda sexy
  Mehr
  Flamingo
_relentlessly red_
_Flat out faboulous_


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Syrup
  Brave
  Deeply Adored
  Plumful
  Rebel


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 24, 2014)

Private Party LE Rebel FOD LE scarlet Ibis LE BGRR LE


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 24, 2014)

Mlle
  Flair for Finery
  Sweet Sunrise
  Pretty Please
  Private Party


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2014)

Love goddess riri boy  riri nude  riri heaux  Fixed on drama............ Honorable mentions   go for it True red  Glam  Sail la vie Lolipop loving


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly yum yum Russian red Creme d nude Heroine Up the amp


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Heaux LE FOD LE CDN Kinda Sexy RiRi Woo LE


----------



## cassie05 (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Faux
  2. Most Popular
  3. Please Me
  4. Ruby Woo
  5. Modesty


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Pure zen 2. Flamingo 3. Hoop 4. Charmed I'm sure 5. Violetta


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 25, 2014)

Cosmo
  Amorous
  Dark Deed (LE)
  MAC Red
  Show Orchid (My most recent purchase)


----------



## kgrade (Aug 25, 2014)

Dark Side
  Media
  Hang Up
  Roxo
  Carnal


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 25, 2014)

Ruby Woo Heroine Rebel Siss So Chaud


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

Ruby Woo
  Creme Cup
  Morning Rose
  Coral Bliss
  Viva Glam Nicki I


----------



## spitfire (Aug 26, 2014)

Diva
  RiRi Woo
  Heaux
  Angel
  Spitfire


----------



## MelBox (Aug 26, 2014)

1. Plumful  2. Girl about Town 3. Midnight Mambo (LE) 4. Show Orchid 5. Heaux - although I missed out on this one... But every swatch I've seen of it makes me love it more & more!! 


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 26, 2014)

1 show orchid  2 riri woo  3 pure heroine  4 flamingo  5 daddy's little girl


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Blankety
  Angel
  Toying around (LE)
  CDN
  Darkside


----------



## Tierra Sade (Aug 28, 2014)

Ruby Woo
  Velvet Teddy
  So Chaud
  Flat Out Fabulous
  Instigator (LE)


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Aug 28, 2014)

Hot Gossip
  Brave
  Bad Gal RiRi
  Patisserie
  Rebel


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pleasure bomb Flat out fabulous Rebel Angel Heroine


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Pure heroine Riri woo Pleasure bomb Candy yum yum Full fushia


----------



## MissTania (Aug 29, 2014)

1. Pink Plaid
  2. Pink Nouveau
  3. Pleasurefruit LE
  4. Strayin' - Hello Kitty LE which is about to run out 
  5. Hollywood Nights LE


----------



## Dare2MakeUp (Aug 29, 2014)

In no particular order, here they are: My Top 5 favorites for right now.  1. Fleshpot 2. Pink Plaid 3. Riri Boy 4. Russian Red 5. Up the Amp


----------



## MorenaP (Aug 30, 2014)

In no order

  1. Ruby Woo
  2. Cyber
  3. Touch
  4. Heroine 
  5. Diva


----------



## Liday (Aug 30, 2014)

1. Riri Woo
  2. Red Balloon
  3.Mystical
  4.Relentlessly Red
  5.Diva


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 30, 2014)

1. Flat Out Fabulous
  2. Pleasure Bomb
  3. RiRi Woo
  4. Pure Heroine
  5. Rich Marron


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 31, 2014)

1. diva
  2. cyber
  3. pure heroine
  4. pink plaid
  5. haute altitude


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 31, 2014)

Riri Woo
  Dodgy Girl
  Mystical
  Bad Girl Riri
  Ronnie Red


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 2, 2014)

Enchanted One, Pink Plaid, Sweet Experience, Please Me, Angel


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 2, 2014)

i have to name five more, doing one list wasnt satisfactory for me lol.  Velvet Teddy, Creme d nude, myth, morange, mangrove


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

1. Syrup 2. Creme cup 3. Cut a caper 4. Dish it up 5.Girl about town


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

1. Snob 2. Sin 3. Heroine 4. Just A Bite 5. Russian Red


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

Omg only 5? So hard ugh but my picks are  1.brave (not brave red) 2.ruby woo 3.caliante  4.diva 5.kangarouge


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

Ruby woo Captive Heroine FOF hug me


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 8, 2014)

1 : Russian red
  2 : Lady danger
  3 : Chili
  4 : Pink fusion
  5 : Pink plaid


----------



## aaliyah62 (Sep 8, 2014)

Not easy to choose only 5 lol but I would say :
1. Riri Woo
2. Relentlessly Red
3. Angel
4. Viva glam V
5. Diva


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 8, 2014)

Violetta,Daddys little girl,RiRiboy,Flat out fabulous,Desire


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Ruby woo Enchanted one Toying around Heroine Pure heroine


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sweet and sour Myth Kinda sexy Reel sexy Shy girl


----------



## katerina91 (Sep 12, 2014)

So Chaud
  Diva
  Honeylove
  Playing Koi (LE)
  Myth


----------



## Albicoccola (Sep 12, 2014)

Mehr Strawbaby (LE)  Plumful Lady Danger Rebel


----------



## Sam01 (Sep 12, 2014)

For me it's:

  Flair For Finery (LE)
  Creme Cup
  Enchanted One (LE)
  Pleasure Bomb (LE)
  Roxo (LE) 

  But I love all my Mac lipsticks


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

My Fave 5 MAC lipsticks at this moment are:
  Viva Glam 5
  Viva Glam 6
  Shanghai Spice
  All Fired Up
  Freckletone


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

Velvet Teddy
  Please Me
  Flair for finery
  Sin
  Hearts afflame


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

Feed the senses Pink pigeon Rebel Sweet experience Glam


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

This is like asking me which of my children is my favorite. I love all my Mac lipsticks for different reasons. If I have to choose:  - Lady Danger - Peachstock - Vegas Volt - Impassioned - Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

RenZay said:


> - Flat Out Fabulous


I love your avatar/icon thingy its very pretty.
  I am with you it was hard to pick, they are all special for different reasons  LOL!


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 14, 2014)

Peach Blossom Up the Amp Angel Rebel Snob   Btw what is BGRR ?


----------



## Albicoccola (Sep 14, 2014)

Mismatchedsocks said:


> Peach Blossom Up the Amp Angel Rebel Snob   Btw what is BGRR ?


  I think it means Bad Girl Riri


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks !


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

Saint Germain Diva Russian Red Heroine Candy yum yum


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 19, 2014)

My top 5 favorites are:



RiRi Woo (LE) 	
Bad Girl RiRi (LE) 	
Pleasure Bomb (LE) 	
Pink Pigeon (P) 	
Heroine (P)


----------



## preppdpolished (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning Rose, Crosswires, Show Orchid, Hue, Lady Danger


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

1.Glamourdaze
  2.Apres Chic
  3.Bad Girl Riri
  4.Enchanted One
  5.Mystical

  I hope they will be repromoted some day


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

1. A PERFECT DAY
  2. MYTH
  3. CREME CUP
  4. REBEL
  5. VELVET TEDDY


----------



## smallestkitten (Sep 24, 2014)

Pleasurebomb
  Candy Yum Yum
  Russian Red
  Honeylove
  Mystical


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 27, 2014)

Mehr Pink plaid Faux Please me Fanfare


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

Pink popcorn  Riri woo  Morange  Heaux  Jubilee


----------



## ladya (Sep 27, 2014)

Faux Haute Altitude Mehr Sweet Experience Brave


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

Speed Dial
  Lovelorn
  Plumful
  Captive
  On Hold


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 29, 2014)

Pink Plaid
  Ruby woo
  O
  All fired up
  So Chaud


----------



## joty (Sep 30, 2014)

Shy Girl
  Modesty
  Jubilee
  Mehr
  Twig


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Heroine, pink plaid, enchanted, snob, dodgy girl


----------



## Charlie7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Rebel Coral bliss Peach blossom Girl about town Razzeldazzler


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Those are all good ones. I really gotta try Girl about Town


----------



## claudestrawberr (Nov 7, 2014)

Lady Danger
  Russian Red
  Girl About Town
  Lustering
  Crosswires


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 7, 2014)

Velvet Teddy Mehr Ruby Woo Fashion Revival Pleasurebomb


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 8, 2014)

Riri Woo
  Bad Girl Riri
  Mystical
  Fashion Revival
  Nouvelle Vogue


----------



## Sweetyellow (Nov 8, 2014)

Creme In Your Coffee
  Mystical
  Riri Woo
  Mehr
  Kinda Sexy


----------



## alle685 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ruby Woo
  Rebel
  Flat Out Fabulous
  Faux
  Heaux


----------



## syrillem (Nov 12, 2014)

Riri Woo Dodgy Girl Rebel Kelly Yum Yum Heroine


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 15, 2014)

touch
  modesty
  ruby woo
  heroine 
  flat out fabolous


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 16, 2014)

Punk Couture Blankety Rebel Pink Pigeon Lady Danger


----------



## nadalvettel (Nov 18, 2014)

Ruby Woo
  Flat out Fabulous
  Viva Glam III
  Heroine
  Relentlessly red


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 18, 2014)

See Sheer
  Hibiscus (almost done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  Plumful
  Party Parrot
  Rebel


----------



## liba (Nov 18, 2014)

Sushi Kiss
  Go For It
  Mehr
  Quite Cute
  Dominate


----------



## ddglitter06 (Nov 22, 2014)

1.  Blankety  2. Creme Cup 3. Creme d'Nude 4. Angel (close to creme cup) 5.  Velvet Teddy


----------



## JulieDiva (Nov 22, 2014)

ddglitter06 said:


> 5. Velvet Teddy


I see someone likes nudes....what makes blankety number 1?


----------



## Sylvian (Nov 29, 2014)

Love this question!

  Russian Red
  Hug Me
  Flat Out Fabulous
  Punk Couture
  Studded Kiss

  I wish I hadn't missed Mystical - so many ladies are loving it. I reckon I would have done too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Rebel 	
Hot Chocolate 	
Deeply Adored 	
Media 	
Heroine


----------



## tika (Nov 29, 2014)

-  Diva
  - Flat Out Fabulous
  - Rebel
  - Kinda Sexy
  - Heroine


----------



## arsenalgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Brave, peach blossom, coral bliss, plumful, patisserie


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 10, 2014)

In order of most to least fav:

  1. Creme in Your Coffee
  2. Plumful
  3. Flat out Fabulous
  4. Retro
  5. Rebel


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Mystical, Patisserie, Bad Girl Riri, Passion Charge, and Velvet Teddy


----------



## gina12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

joty said:


> Shy Girl
> Modesty
> Jubilee
> Mehr
> Twig


  I love all of these too! Nude lipsticks have become my favorites


----------



## Thia Winter (Jan 1, 2015)

1.  Honeylove 2.  Cherish 3.  Naked Bliss mattene 4.  VGII 5.  Velvet Teddy  Another nude lover here!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 1, 2015)

1. Styled in Sepia  2. Strawbaby 3. Peachstock 4. Blankety 5. Runner


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 1, 2015)

My list has changed with the release of new lipsticks:

  1. Pleasure Bomb
  2. RiRi Woo
  3. Styled in Sepia
  4. Deeply Adored
  5. Salon Rouge


----------



## beautybeeps (Jan 2, 2015)

My five favourites of the moment are (in no particular order):
1. Viva Glam V
  2. Angel
  3. Syrup
  4. Flamingo
  5. Snob


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

1: Ruby Woo (Most amazing red ever)
  2: Brave (being so pale, the only nudey pale pinky colour I can pull off!!!)
  3: All Fired Up
  4: Flat Out Fabulous
  5: Rebel


----------



## nc42 (Jan 5, 2015)

not in any order:

  - Girl About Town
  - Riri Woo
  - Tea Ceremony
  - Viva Glam 5
  - Pure Heroine


----------



## thepupa (Jan 5, 2015)

1- Aloof ♡ 2- creme d'nude 3-pretty please 4-altered  beige 5-beauty


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Russian Red Relentlessly Red Kinda Sexy Heroine Fashion Revival


----------



## Xina (Jan 8, 2015)

Viva Glam I
  Viva Glam III
  Mehr
  Twig
  Diva


----------



## CCKK (Jan 8, 2015)

Roxo, Up the Amp, Impassioned, Twig, Viva GlamIV, and Sin


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 8, 2015)

Touch 	
Riri Woo 	
Quick Sizzle 	
Cyber 	
Pander Me


----------



## Georgetownlaw (Jan 9, 2015)

Up the Amp
  Heroine
  Candy Yum Yum
  Rihanna Viva Glam 1
  Rebel


----------



## beautyinactions (Jan 10, 2015)

My 5 favourite MAC lipsticks (in no particular order) are: - RiRi Woo - Heroine - RiRi Boy - Ronnie Red - Viva Glam V


----------



## beataat (Jan 10, 2015)

Girl About Town
  Up the Amp
  Faux
  Hue
  To The Future


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

1. Angel
2. Candy Yum Yum
3. Morange
4. Lollipop Loving
5. Cute-ster


----------



## Ode (Jan 11, 2015)

Velvet Teddy Yash Mehr Blankety Dodgy Girl


----------



## xkurwamacx (Jan 14, 2015)

Mehr Creme cup Creme in your coffee Sunny seoul Yield to love LE


----------



## Ayanna (Jan 14, 2015)

1. Heaux - how can you not feel sexy when wearing this?!
  2. Velvet Teddy
  3. Modesty
  4. Taupe
  5. Private Party


----------



## KayB (Jan 18, 2015)

Diva
  Viva Glam III 
  Ruby Woo 
  Heroine
  Rebel

  (Thankfully these are all perm!)


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jan 18, 2015)

Styled in Sepia Fashion Revival Mystical Fresh Brew Pander Me


----------



## Ayanna (Jan 18, 2015)

KayB said:


> Diva
> Viva Glam III
> Ruby Woo
> Heroine
> ...


  How on earth did I forget Diva?! She's my all time favorite!!


----------



## Rapunzel4 (Jan 18, 2015)

Heaux Honeylove Heroine RiRi Woo Pet Me Please  That was way harder than I thought. Heaux has got to be my all time favorite though. I'm going to be so sad when I run out!


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

Ruby Woo
  Honeylove
  Nouvelle Vogue
  Creme Cup
  Candy Yum Yum


----------



## MACerette (Feb 18, 2015)

1. RiRi Woo 2. Ruby Woo 3. Pink Pigeon 4. Fanfare 5. Ronnie Red Oh I wish we could expand this list. Favorite 15 would be somewhat easier.


----------



## angie0509 (Feb 22, 2015)

in no particular order:  Ruby Woo Flat out Fabulous Impassioned Rebel No Faux Pas (LE)


----------



## jenbear (Feb 22, 2015)

Chatterbox RiRi Boy Creme Cup Snob Flamingo


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Myth


----------



## Jest and Smut (Mar 7, 2015)

1. Creme In Your Coffee - goes with nearly anything 2. Russian Red - blah blah, essential classic red, it's amazing, blah blah 3. Hot Tahiti - so underrated! Perfect daytime red! 4. All Fired Up - a great alternative when I'm tired of red. 5. Hug Me - perfect glossy neutral pink to wear with dark/colorful eyes


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 9, 2015)

1. Twig (most favourite ever lipstick)
  2. Amorous
  3. Dubonnet
  4. Mac Red
  5. Viva Glam II
  6. Brick O La (sorry I couldn't narrow it down to 5)


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fresh Brew
  Viva Glam II
  Siss
  Honey Love
  Peach Beige


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 14, 2015)

Glam
  Blankety
  Snob
  Russian Red
  Kelly Yum Yum


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 17, 2015)

Toxic Tale
  Russian Red
  Candy Yum Yum
  Lavender Whip
  Up The Amp


----------



## TwistedFaith (Apr 18, 2015)

Purple Rite Up the Amp Strong Woman Brave New Bronze Runway Hit


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

violetta, fresh brew, siss, up the amp, and peach beige


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2015)

I now have 100 MAC lipsticks so picking up only 5, well !   Musky Amethyst Riri Woo Feel my Pulse Excite Petite Red   Favourite ones at the moment !


----------



## gemmel06 (May 1, 2015)

Violetta
  Up the Amp
  Heroine
  Rebel
  Pure Zen


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Viva Glam V Hug Me Pure Zen  Hue Kinda Sexy


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Fresh Brew
> Viva Glam II
> Siss
> Honey Love
> Peach Beige


  Interesting how all your favorites are nudes. I thought you would have more bright colors in your top five. Great pics by the way.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 21, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Interesting how all your favorites are nudes. I thought you would have more bright colors in your top five. Great pics by the way.


 I know right you could think but I love nudes like no other


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 22, 2015)

1. Fresh Brew 2. Fashion Revival 3. Flat Out Fabulous 4. Violetta 5. Sandy B


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 22, 2015)

Love the suggestions for lipsticks


----------



## gina12345 (Jun 22, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I know right you could think but I love nudes like no other


  I am with you, I love nudes, like nothing else! I have some brights but I will pick a good nude any day


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 22, 2015)

1. Freckletone 2. Fresh Brew 3. Feed the Senses    Ruby Woo 4. Jubilee    Flat Out Fabulous  5. Spirit  D for Danger    EDIT: I'm officially changing my top five (so, I've discovered I can live without a boat load of nude lipsticks :fluffy


----------



## gypsylovesmac (Jun 23, 2015)

1. Ruby woo 2. Strange journey (RHPS COLLECTION ) 3. Oblivion  ( RHPS COLLECTION ) 4. Kelly yum yum  5. Plastique


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh no.. This is so hard! Really?! Only 5?!

  1. Ronnie Red
  2. Dodgy Girl
  3. Heroine
  4. Pleasurebomb
  5. Red Racer

  Honorable Mentions:
  Twig, Strayin', Riri Woo, Candy Yum Yum, etc.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 25, 2015)

1. Peach Blossom 2. All Fired Up 3. Morange 4. Frank'N'Furter 5. Syrup


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jul 2, 2015)

CYY
  Viva Glam Gaga 1
  Bad Girl Riri
  Angel 
  Raspberry Swirl


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Viva Glam VI Gem of roses  Sweetie  Lady bug  Crosswires


----------



## beauty21 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ruby Woo Flat Out Fabulous All Fired Up Fashion Revival Girl About Town


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Private Party LE Rebel FOD LE scarlet Ibis LE BGRR LE


  Adding   Pander Me


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2015)

MAC Red
  Cream In Your Coffee
  Peach Blossom
  Cream D'Nude
  Viva Glam II

  *Honorable Mentions: Russian Red, Myth, Pure Zen, Giddy


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Adding    Pander Me


  Love Pander Me. I'll add that to my list and also Pink Plaid


----------



## kimbunney (Jul 16, 2015)

1. Hot Chocolate (sucks cause it's LE; but is almost gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  2. Angel 
  3. Yash 
  4. Please Me 
  5. Snob


----------



## InfamouslyMe (Aug 3, 2015)

Hug Me Fresh Brew Curtsy  Russian Red Freckletone


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 7, 2015)

1. Ruby woo 2. Ruby woo 3. Ruby woo 4. Ruby woo 5. Ruby woo   Lol kidding 1. Ruby woo  2 riri woo (cheating) 3. Charmed I'm sure (Marilyn) 4. Siss 5. Viva glam Gaga 2


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

1. Heaux 2. Twig 3. Runway Hit 4. Whirl 5. Brave


----------



## CCKK (Aug 16, 2015)

Hope this is where to post this but to my people who picked Brave as one of their top 5 l/s what do u pair it with?  I have tried In Anticipation and Rosy Rim and still no luck.  I have olivey skin with a strong yellow base. Thank you...


----------



## missindependent (Aug 17, 2015)

Creme Cup
  Pink Nouveau
  Girl About Town
  Rebel
  Be A Lady


----------



## poodle649 (Aug 17, 2015)

CCKK said:


> Hope this is where to post this but to my people who picked Brave as one of their top 5 l/s what do u pair it with?  I have tried In Anticipation and Rosy Rim and still no luck.  I have olivey skin with a strong yellow base. Thank you...


 I actually picked up Brave last week and the MUA recommended I get the Whirl liner with it. They were out of stock at the counter though, so we'll see what I think when it comes in the mail this week.


----------



## CCKK (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for the advice with Brave. I ended up putting it with Currant and love it


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 23, 2015)

1. Honey love  2. Brave 3. Please me  4. Ruby woo  5. Velvet teddy


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 23, 2015)

1. Cyber 2. Ever Hip 3. Lady Danger 4. Fixed On Drama 5. Flat Out Fabulous  There's more but I'm only allowed to choose 5


----------



## alle685 (Aug 23, 2015)

1. RiRi Woo 2. Rebel 3. Heaux 4. Flat Out Fabulous  5. Velvet Teddy


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

For me it's 1). RiRi Boy 2). Talk That Talk 3). Flat Out Fabulous 4). All Fired Up and Taupe.


----------



## mstiffanynicol (Nov 1, 2015)

Heaux (RiRi) Rebel Party parrot Moxie All fired up Pleasurebomb


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2015)

mstiffanynicol said:


> Pleasurebomb


  I second everything you have listed above. I don't have Moxie tho. I hear it is beautiful.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 1, 2015)

My new list is: Del Rio Paramount Gunner Living Legend Stunner


----------



## lumaday (Nov 2, 2015)

Most used:
  Mehr
  Viva Glam V
  Boca
  Faux
  Velvet Teddy

  Fashion Revival for when I want a bolder lip.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 3, 2015)

Brave Faux Angel Mehr Syrup  I could add way more but these are my top five. Brave has been my favourite since I bought it at the beginning of 2014. Faux is a great everyday lipstick when my looks are a bit warmer toned. Angel is almost empty. Mehr is also pretty; it's like a darker Brave. And Syrup is one of the few lipsticks I emptied and then repurchased.


----------



## mstiffanynicol (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I second everything you have listed above. I don't have Moxie tho. I hear it is beautiful.


I love the ones you listed also  I haven't tried taupe. I don't own it but now I'm curious


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

mstiffanynicol said:


> I haven't tried taupe. I don't own it but now I'm curious


  Taupe is gorgeous. It's a 10 on a scale of 1-10. It is certainly worth checking out. I like Mehr too. I used to be obsessed with nude lipsticks.


----------



## mstiffanynicol (Nov 3, 2015)

I need to play around with nudes more. Most of the ones I have are LE. I will check it out and Mehr. I you have whirl? Wanting to try that too [@]Vandekamp[/@]


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

mstiffanynicol said:


> I need to play around with nudes more. Most of the ones I have are LE. I will check it out and Mehr. I you have whirl? Wanting to try that too @Vandekamp


  I have Whirl as well as the lip liner. Urban Decay has a new nude called 1993 and Stark Naked. Check those out as well.


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Diva
  Impassioned
  Kinda Sexy
  Morange
  Russian Red (also love Ruby Woo but application is such a pain)

  I only have 19 MAC lipsticks at the moment though, 10 of which I haven't tried lol


----------



## Erica53094 (Nov 26, 2015)

Changing my list( somewhat) since I have bought and used so many new ones since I posted last. 
1.Viva Glam V (my most cherished go to shade)
2. Velvet Teddy (where have you been all my life!)
3.Real Redhead (I am not...at all...but such a pretty shade and I have been carrying it with me everywhere lately)
4.Fresh Brew (a darker more 90s nude and loving it)
5.Pink Plaid (a matte neutral pink. It just works)


----------



## Erica53094 (Nov 26, 2015)

Whirl is nice. My daughter has it and it is lovely on her. The whirl lip liner is difficult to find. Always on back order at the counters near me. I do not know about online but I do not shop online


----------



## mabelm (Nov 26, 2015)

Patisserie, Rebel, Russian Red, Diva and Girl About Town (in no LE)


----------



## mistymorose (Nov 26, 2015)

Capricious, Mystical, Rebel, Heavenly Hybrid and Dubonnet


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Lip Blossom
Chaterbox
Lovelorn
GAT
Mehr


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

1. Ever hip
2. Angel
3. Snob
4. Rebel
5. Russian red


----------



## CaroLynn (Mar 4, 2016)

Viva Glam I
Flowerscope
Chili
Cockney
Sweet Sakura


----------



## leonah (Mar 4, 2016)

this is a hard one but basically I use mostly pinky/mauve shades and brownish ones or a mix between.

velvet teddy, mehr, fast play, creme in your coffee and syrup. I have twig and cosmo too but have not used them yet so can't really exclude them


----------



## leonah (Mar 4, 2016)

CCKK said:


> Hope this is where to post this but to my people who picked Brave as one of their top 5 l/s what do u pair it with?  I have tried In Anticipation and Rosy Rim and still no luck.  I have olivey skin with a strong yellow base. Thank you...



I use it with dervish which is very similar. I use dervish on its own too when I'm in a hurry. unfortunately an unsung hero besides soar and whirl..


----------



## lumaday (Mar 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> I use it with dervish which is very similar. I use dervish on its own too when I'm in a hurry. unfortunately an unsung hero besides soar and whirl..



I agree about Dervish.  I like that it has a bit of shimmer to it so you can use it on its own and put balm or gloss over for a nice polished look.


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pure Zen for sure


----------



## leonah (Mar 9, 2016)

lumaday said:


> I agree about Dervish.  I like that it has a bit of shimmer to it so you can use it on its own and put balm or gloss over for a nice polished look.



yes it is actually my most used lip liner (with spice second) and I use it a lot when I'm in a hurry since I'm not a morning person and not always able to put on lipstick properly then I just go for dervish!


----------



## LeMoon (Mar 20, 2016)

Ruby Woo/Russian Red 
Saint Germain
Girl About Town
Candy Yum Yum
Flat Out Fabolous


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

In this order....Russian Red, Persistence, Sin, Diva & Von teese (LE)


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok going to redo this bc Nov 2015 is a long time ago and we buy and use new lippies all the time. So...

Most Used as of April 2016...
1. Viva Glam V (Still...cannot quit it!)
2. Brave ( Got at B2M recently and in love)
3. Pure Zen ( Spring is here and this is a must have!)
4.Kinda Sexy (lasting, little goes a long way, totally flattering, not fussy l/s)
5. Velvet Teddy (again, cannot quit it. Just feel so cool with some VT on lol)


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

lumaday said:


> Most used:
> Mehr
> Viva Glam V
> Boca
> ...



Mehr is on my list for when I do b2m again!


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

leonah said:


> this is a hard one but basically I use mostly pinky/mauve shades and brownish ones or a mix between.
> 
> velvet teddy, mehr, fast play, creme in your coffee and syrup. I have twig and cosmo too but have not used them yet so can't really exclude them



I love Velvet Teddy. I need everything on your list. Yes please! ??????


----------



## leonah (Apr 24, 2016)

Erica53094 said:


> I love Velvet Teddy. I need everything on your list. Yes please! ������



yes they are all really pretty for everyday and work/school appropriate which is good  I adore them all and use to rotate between them and lip liners spice and soar. whirl and soar are nice too but since my lips are already pigmented and reddish they tend to look even darker with those two


----------



## Chantel W (Apr 24, 2016)

Cosmo
Faux
Viva Glam 2
Velvet Teddy
Lady Danger

But I'm so fickle that my favourites change from day to day.


----------



## Chantel W (Apr 24, 2016)

.....


----------



## Chantel W (Apr 24, 2016)

leonah said:


> I use it with dervish which is very similar. I use dervish on its own too when I'm in a hurry. unfortunately an unsung hero besides soar and whirl..



I like to pair Brave with Soar liner.


----------



## Chantel W (Apr 24, 2016)

.....


----------



## bluelitzer (Apr 24, 2016)

Only You (Ellie Goulding)
Pander Me
Brave
Oxblood
Kinda Sexy


----------



## AngelBrit (Nov 20, 2018)

- Mehr
- Candy Yum Yum
- Saint Germain
- Ruby Woo
- See Sheer


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 4, 2019)

Brave
Syrup
Faux (mine's empty, need to repurchase asap)
Diva
Hot Gossip


----------



## arieruh (Nov 7, 2020)

My favorites are:
- Sin 
- Whirl
- Mehr
- Taupe
- Velvet Teddy


----------



## Laurenjvt (Nov 10, 2020)

Florabundi-I have a stock of this limited shade
Fabby
Creme de la Femme
Let them eat cake
Violetta


----------

